# che o perché



## Luis Anselmi

Poco mancò (che/perchè)  Maurizio non rovinasse tutto.


----------



## irene.acler

Luis Anselmi said:


> Poco mancò (che/perchè)  Maurizio non rovinasse tutto.



Io direi "Poco mancò *che *Maurizio non rovinasse tutto".


----------



## sabrinita85

Secondo me vanno bene entrambi... 
Infatti quando '*perché*' ha valore dichiarativo, significa '*che*'.

*Poco mancò che Maurizio non rovinasse tutto.
Poco mancò perché  Maurizio non rovinasse tutto.*


----------



## Luis Anselmi

Poco faltò que M. no echara todo a perder.
Poco faltò para que M. no echara todo a perder.

...para mi ambas sirven en castellano.   Como ti suona:

Poco mancò perchè Maurizio non rovinasse tutto.  

grazie L.


----------



## irene.acler

sabrinita85 said:


> Secondo me vanno bene entrambi...
> Infatti quando '*perché*' ha valore dichiarativo, significa '*che*'.
> 
> *Poco mancò che Maurizio non rovinasse tutto.
> Poco mancò perché  Maurizio non rovinasse tutto.*



In effetti ci stavo pensando..non ero sicura se anche il "perchè" potesse andare bene...si direi che entrambi si possono usare.


----------



## nextdrinkplease

Carissimi, 
            vorrei proporvi un approccio leggermente diverso al problema. Ammetto che a orecchio la frase "poco manco' perche' Maurizio non rovinasse tutto" suona corretta, e molto probabilmente lo e'. 
Tuttavia, logicamente non ha molto senso....

quando uno dice

"poco manco'..." 

la domanda che uno si pone e' "a cosa?" e non..."perche'?". Da questo ne concludo che la frase corretta e': 

"poco manco' che lui rovino' tutto."

almeno che non ipotizziamo l' uso del perche' per introdurre le oggettive...spero che tra di voi ci sia un grammatico che mi sappia rispondere

ciaooo
Nxtdrink


----------



## sabrinita85

nextdrinkplease said:


> Carissimi,
> vorrei proporvi un approccio leggermente diverso al problema. Ammetto che a orecchio la frase "poco manco' perche' Maurizio non rovinasse tutto" suona corretta, e molto probabilmente lo e'.
> Tuttavia, logicamente non ha molto senso....
> 
> quando uno dice
> 
> "poco manco'..."
> 
> la domanda che uno si pone e' "a cosa?" e non..."perche'?". Da questo ne concludo che la frase corretta e':
> 
> "poco manco' che lui rovino' tutto."
> 
> almeno che non ipotizziamo l' uso del perche' per introdurre le oggettive...spero che tra di voi ci sia un grammatico che mi sappia rispondere


Questo '*perché*' oltre a poter essere sostituito da '*che*' può essere sostituito da "*affinché*".


----------



## nextdrinkplease

ok, ok
ho inavvertitamente confuso la frase...
intendevo..poco manco' che non rovinasse tutto

comunque il punto rimane...affiche' introduce le finali, almeno per quel che ne so..potreste darmi una risposta ragionata e non solo un ...si dice cosi'?


----------



## sabrinita85

nextdrinkplease said:


> ok, ok
> ho inavvertitamente confuso la frase...
> intendevo..poco manco' che non rovinasse tutto
> 
> comunque il punto rimane...affiche' introduce le finali, almeno per quel che ne so..potreste darmi una risposta ragionata e non solo un ... ....*un che???? * si dice cosi'?


Se provi a cambiare l'ordine della frase:

*Affinché X non rovinasse tutto, mancò poco.

*Non riesco a darti una risposta più ragionata di così, anche alla luce del fatto che in spagnolo, come Luis ha scritto, si dice: "Poco faltó para que..." e questo _para que_ introduce una finale.


----------



## nextdrinkplease

non mi convince...
per me funziona anche

che tutto finisse male, ci manco' davvero poco

benche' suoni arcaico e' logicamente piu' sensato di perche'

scusaaaaaaaaaa
Al


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Io direi "Poco mancò *che *Maurizio non rovinasse tutto".


Sottoscrivo.


----------



## sabrinita85

nextdrinkplease said:


> non mi convince...
> per me funziona anche
> 
> che tutto finisse male, ci manco' davvero poco
> 
> benche' suoni arcaico e' logicamente piu' sensato di perche'
> 
> scusaaaaaaaaaa
> Al


Ok lascio il compito a qualcun'altro 
In tutti i casi sappi che in italiano, come in spagnolo, sono ammesse, in questo caso, le costruzioni con:
*Affinché
Perché
Che*


----------



## Luis Anselmi

Grazie a tutti per farmi notare i vostri diversi punti di vista.

Concludo che:  affinchè, perchè possono essere utilizzati come sinonimi e la frase così costrutta ha valore conclusivo.   La frase con che ha senso descrittivo.

(mi impegno in utilizare questa ultima forma).  Bravo: siete in gamba.


----------



## planeta

Luis Anselmi said:


> Poco faltò que M. no echara todo a perder.
> Poco faltò para que M. no echara todo a perder.
> 
> ...para mi ambas sirven en castellano. Como ti suona:
> 
> Poco mancò perchè Maurizio non rovinasse tutto.
> 
> grazie L.


 
Io non trovo corretta la frase:

"poco faltó que M. o echara todo a perder" ma neanche l'altra.

In spagnolo corretto sarebbe:

"Faltó poco para que M. echara todo a perder"

(o anche: "poco faltó para que M. echara todo a perder")

ma secondo me la seconda parte deve essere afirmativa


----------



## irene.acler

Luis Anselmi said:


> Grazie a tutti per farmi notare i vostri diversi punti di vista.
> 
> Concludo che:  affinchè, perchè possono essere utilizzati come sinonimi e la frase così costruita ha valore conclusivo.   La frase con che ha senso descrittivo.
> 
> (mi impegno ad utilizzare questa ultima forma).  Bravi: siete in gamba.


----------



## Luis Anselmi

planeta said:


> Io non trovo corretta la frase:
> 
> "poco faltó que M. o echara todo a perder" ma neanche l'altra.
> 
> In spagnolo corretto sarebbe:
> 
> "Faltó poco para que M. echara todo a perder"
> 
> (o anche: "poco faltó para que M. echara todo a perder")
> 
> ma secondo me la seconda parte deve essere afirmativa


 
Il punto che hai tirato in ballo è importante.   Hai raggione, ma può darsi che sia la forma giusta in italiano.   La frase l'ho estratta da un giallo che ancora leggo.   Non è sbagliata in italiano, altrimenti le nostre compagni di forum me lo avrebbero avvertito.


----------



## planeta

Luis Anselmi said:


> Il punto che hai tirato in ballo è importante. Hai raggione, ma può darsi che sia la forma giusta in italiano. La frase l'ho estratta da un giallo che ancora leggo. Non è sbagliata in italiano, altrimenti le nostre compagni di forum me lo avrebbero avvertito.


 
scusa se non mi sono spiegata bene, io volevo dire in spagnolo, non in italiano.


----------



## Luis Anselmi

Forse stiamo pensando a cose diverse.
Io dico:  "Faltò poco para que Maurizio echara todo a perder" 
ha lo stesso significato di:  
"Poco mancò che Maurizio non rovinasse tutto".
L'una in senso positivo, la seconda in senso negativo.


----------



## Necsus

Mah.., in italiano l'espressione (_polirematica_, dice il buon DeMauro) è "*mancar*(*ci*) *poco* *che* (*non*)", direi che né 'perché' né 'affinché' possano essere considerati alternativi a '_che'_, e una consultazione dei vocabolari presenti in rete conforta questa mia tesi...

Treccani:
L'espressione _'mancar poco'_ si accompagna spesso, nell'uso familiare, con la particella pronominale _'ci'_ _(=a ciò)_: _"Quando finisce lo spettacolo? Ormai ci manca poco; Se non è proprio un truffatore, poco ci manca";_ può reggere una preposizione dipendente (introdotta da _che_, spesso seguito da un _non_ pleonastico) con verbo al congiuntivo: _"poco mancò (ci mancò poco) che io non cadessi", _raramente all'indicativo.

DeMauro:
mancarci poco - loc.v. CO di fatto negativo, essere stato evitato per pochissimo: _c’è mancato poco che qualcuno scoprisse la cosa_
mancare poco - loc.v. CO mancarci poco: _mancò poco che finisse sotto un tram._

Garzanti:
_mancarci poco che_... , essere sul punto di: _ci mancò poco che si facesse male._



			
				Luis Anselmi said:
			
		

> Io dico: "Faltò poco para que Maurizio echara todo a perder"
> ha lo stesso significato di:
> "Poco mancò che Maurizio non rovinasse tutto".
> L'una in senso positivo, la seconda in senso negativo.


Luis, come detto sopra, il _non_ è pleonastico, non dà valore negativo alla frase.


----------



## Luis Anselmi

Grazie per la tua esauriente spiegazione.   In questo caso sarebbe un "non"  pleonastico.   Starò attento.


----------



## Necsus

Figurati, è sempre un piacere..!


----------



## claudine2006

Luis Anselmi said:


> Il punto che hai tirato in ballo è importante. Hai ragione, ma può darsi che sia la forma giusta in italiano. La frase l'ho tratta da un giallo che sto (ancora) leggendo. Non è sbagliata in italiano, altrimenti i nostri compagni di forum mi avrebbero avvertito.


----------



## Kälita

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas.
Muy interesante y didáctico.

Kälita.


----------



## Necsus

De nada, Kälita. Y bienvenida en el WR forum!


----------



## Vchap

Topic muy interesante! 

Comunque va detto che in spagnolo la forma _Por poco (no).._é molto più frequente di _Faltó poco para que.._

_Por poco pierdo el autobús_
_Un poco más y pierdo el autobús_
_Faltó poco (o ha faltado poco)para que perdiera el autobús_

Questo potrebbe essere l'ordine di frequenza.Forse non ha a che fare con l'argomento del _thread_, però lo si deve sapere.

saludos!


----------



## claudine2006

Vchap said:


> Topic muy interesante!
> 
> Comunque va detto che in spagnolo la forma _Por poco (no).._é molto più frequente di _Faltó poco para que.._
> 
> _Por poco pierdo el autobús_
> _Un poco más y pierdo el autobús_
> _Faltó poco (o ha faltado poco)para que perdiera el autobús_
> 
> Questo potrebbe essere l'ordine di frequenza.Forse non ha a che fare con l'argomento del _thread_, però lo si deve sapere.
> 
> saludos!


Grazie per la precisazione, Vchap.


----------

